# Dx code Basal Cell/Squamous Cell Carcinoma



## Tonyj (Jun 17, 2010)

Could I use (173.5 Skin of trunk, except scrotum) for both diagnoses. 
BCC and SCC

A. Skin, right mid chest:
-BASAL CELL CARCINOMA, NODULAR TYPE, EXTENDING TO TISSUE EDGES.

B. Skin, left chest:
-SQUAMOUS CELL CARCINOMA IN-SITU, INTRAEPIDERMAL EPITHELIOMA
PATTERN EXTENDING TO TISSUE EDGES.


----------



## lindacoder (Jun 17, 2010)

for lesion A I would use the 173.5.  Lesion B says carcinoma in situ - I would use 232.5.


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 18, 2010)

Excellent. Thank You!!!


----------

